# its not ok...



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

its not ok to think that i bought my car so that your friends could be piled into every time there is an event! or when i am away!

god i hate it when my car gets used as a people carrier.. it fucking grates my cheese!! jesus christ, i bought the car so that i could have fun, and get around! not to be a taxi!

guess how many people have squeezed themselves into my car, while i was away! 5. 5 FUCKING people and a dog in my car! its a TTS you fucking dick, not a VW tourag! oh and the boot was full of luggage and god knows what else!

why am i married to a dick?? please would someone tell me?? also, i fucking pay towards the house costs, but do you pay towards the costs of my car??? NO!! get your own fucking car, that you can treat like shit!!

oh, and when i get asked, would it be ok for my friends to come stay, with his mom? and i say, well then im hiring a car that can take 4 people and luggage, then im the one thats a twat! fuck you!!!

i have had enough!

does anyone else has this shit to deal with???

oh, and they all fucking slame my doors! jesus christ! help! just dont fucking slame my fucking doors you cocks!


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

No! It's not ok! Put your foot down. 
It's been hard work, but my girlfriend is finally coming to terms with the fact that she will never be allowed to drive my car.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> my girlfriend is finally coming to terms with the fact that she will never be allowed to drive my car.


Had mine over six years and wife has never driven it. Beat that!!!! Think the LHD has something to do with it!


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

im trying so hard to be forcefull and lay the law down about my car, without being a dick.. but everything i say about the car gets overruled and im "acting up" and "over reacting"

i mean, the other day my car was driven over a pavement while i was in sweden. i nearly reached through the phone and beat the shit out of him! i mean, you drove into a pavement at 20 mph?? cracked and shattered alloy, ripped the tyre... fuck sakes you moron!

no concept of how much my car means to me... especially one i have wanted since it came out 11 years ago!


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

luap said:


> > my girlfriend is finally coming to terms with the fact that she will never be allowed to drive my car.
> 
> 
> Had mine over six years and wife has never driven it. Beat that!!!! Think the LHD has something to do with it!


LHD? is she not from a country where they use LHD cars? i think thats the way to go actually... have someone who doenst know how to drive a LHD car :lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

luap said:


> > my girlfriend is finally coming to terms with the fact that she will never be allowed to drive my car.
> 
> 
> Had mine over six years and wife has never driven it. Beat that!!!! Think the LHD has something to do with it!


I don't think I'll have the same car or girlfriend in 6 years.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Smeds said:


> I don't think I'll have the same car or girlfriend in 6 years.


you wont if she reads this


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Smeds said:


> luap said:
> 
> 
> > > my girlfriend is finally coming to terms with the fact that she will never be allowed to drive my car.
> ...


+1 :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

How the chuff do you get 5 people in a TT!? You can't even get an adult in the back! There are absolutely zero circumstances in which a TT qualifies as a taxi for people and luggage. A couple with luggage is about all it's designed for. The only place for a dog is for its ashes to go in the ashtray, or possibly taped to the roof if it really must remain alive. It just needs a bit of common sense really :roll:

And what is it with assholes who think that a big heavy door needs to be swung like something from a fucking trapeze act? It's heavy, it closes under it's own weight you asshats! :x


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> How the chuff do you get 5 people in a TT!? You can't even get an adult in the back! There are absolutely zero circumstances in which a TT qualifies as a taxi for people and luggage. A couple with luggage is about all it's designed for. The only place for a dog is for its ashes to go in the ashtray, or possibly taped to the roof if it really must remain alive. It just needs a bit of common sense really :roll:
> 
> And what is it with assholes who think that a big heavy door needs to be swung like something from a fucking trapeze act? It's heavy, it closes under it's own weight you asshats! :x


i nearly collapsed when i was told 4 adults, and a baby.. and then my puppy somewhere in between with bags and shit in the back..... and the cherry on top, is that my partner is 6ft1 and the german guy counterpart is about 6ft3. 
at the best of times my puppy hardly fits in the back on his own and he is only an english toy terrier.. for fuck sakes!

i wish i could just take my puppy and leave... just be us boys on the road in our little coupe :roll:

and im over reacting when i ask to please not use my car that way! fuck off!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Why do you leave the keys where he can find them...?

:?


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

phodge said:


> Why do you leave the keys where he can find them...?
> 
> :?


ive tried the hiding the keys away, and / or taking them to work with me... boy oh boy was that a bad idea, i got an earful when he called me! sheesh!


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got two sets of keys, one in the safe and one in my pocket.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Simple, you take ALL the keys with you wherever you go and you simply just say a very firm NO and abide to your rules whilst owning the TT and you stick with it. IF you get an earful, shut yourself off from it la la la la la fingers in ears etc. Simple when you know how :wink: but then I am the only one who drives MY TT :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You make it sound like he sees no problem with breaking your wheels or squeezing four adults, a baby (seat belt?!) and a dog, and luggage into a car designed for two adults and maybe two kids with no legs, has no car of his own and thinks he has an automatic right to use your car whenever you happen to leave it lying around?

Obviously there should be an element of "what's mine is yours", but that's got to come with a certain element of respect for individual property. Mind you, what are you doing putting a puppy in a leather-clad car anyway? [smiley=book2.gif] The manual clearly states it should be in the boot.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just say your taking the car with you, or to the airport etc and leave it with a trusted friend :wink:

Hate people slamming my door... it's not a f'ing corsa :x


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

get a shitbox £200 car for your partner to abuse and keep all tts keys on your person.

he is treating the car like a shitbox - he should respect both you and your property. if someone brought a dog anywhere near my tt there would be one hell of a set-to.

if he complains that the 200 quid shitbox is not as nice as your tts, explain that if you continue to let him use your tts, it will not be long before it looks like said shitbox. if he complains, tell him to buy his own tts.

is there, perhaps, some little avenue of pleasure that he enjoys? such as a fine wine collection? if so, then why not use a bottle of his finest red in the cooking and the tell him not to be so up tight about it when he cries.

if that fails, a kick in the balls and the "i'm fucking warning you" routine will have to be applied.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

hooting_owl said:


> get a shitbox £200 car for your partner to abuse and keep all tts keys on your person.
> 
> he is treating the car like a shitbox - he should respect both you and your property. if someone brought a dog anywhere near my tt there would be one hell of a set-to.
> 
> ...


you know i never thought about that! hmmm.... :roll:

the problem isnt my puppy, he goes onto his puppy blanket and in a harness strapped up tightly.. and he just sleeps. the problem i have is that he always fills my car up to the brim.. and i have to just keep quiet....

£200 shitbox, here we come.. maybe one with doors as heavy as a vault... and they can slam it all they fucking like :lol:

oh the other thing thats pisses me off, is he closes the boot with his palm of his hands (and finger obviously has a ring on it) so the ring slides down with the boot.. i should him the little pull thingie on the underneath, and he said he wouldnt use it because he may loose his hand... and he opens the car door with the key still in his hands, so nice little scratches on the door and handle....

why are people so stupid??


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I didn't think you were talking about a TT to start with. To be fair, that's an impressive feat and just a shame it wasn't videoed as evidence!

There seems to be a fundamental lack of respect for something that's (a) really rather expensive and (b) something you care about.

I think you need "a conversation".


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Dash said:


> I didn't think you were talking about a TT to start with. To be fair, that's an impressive feat and just a shame it wasn't videoed as evidence!
> 
> There seems to be a fundamental lack of respect for something that's (a) really rather expensive and (b) something you care about.
> 
> I think you need "a conversation".


Nope, I was talking about current TTS. Trust me, if you knew him you would know he could be capible of getting an elephant and 5 people in the car at the same time. .
We once went down to cornwall over christmas, and it was us 2 the puppy. The luggage for us 2 and the puppy for a week, and the groceries for 3 adults for a week, christmass presents and drink for a week. I wanted to vommit I was so annoyed. All seats at the back were down and I couldn't see out the back window. I had to move my seat so far foward to drive was uncomfortable. I was told not to worry, it would be fine!

I may just have the talk, because I've been asked if its ok to take his friend and mum, and us 2 out to dinner in the car... 4 adults again, cramed in my car!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yup, sounds like you need a £200 Focus/Astra that's all his! :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> oh the other thing thats pisses me off, is he closes the boot with his palm of his hands (and finger obviously has a ring on it) so the ring slides down with the boot.. i should him the little pull thingie on the underneath, and he said he wouldnt use it because he may loose his hand... and he opens the car door with the key still in his hands, so nice little scratches on the door and handle....
> 
> why are people so stupid??


A question which has addled the greatest of minds since time began. Tell him he may lose his hand if he doesn't use the little pull thingy :lol: The TT boot lid pretty much closes under its own weight with very little force being applied so it's not like anyone needs to swing it closed whilst trying to remove their arm in time :roll:

Unfortunately little habits that people have like that are pretty impossible to change because they're obliviously on autopilot. Loading the car up with 4 adults and luggage isn't like that though. As others have pointed out, but I initially avoided, it's a question of respect for you and your property. Go halves on a shite saloon car that you/he can use for taxiing and heavy jobs.

Fitting adults in the back of my car's not an option because I'm not adjusting my driving position to something ridiculous/dangerous for anyone. It's a two seater with an upholstered parcel shelf.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Dash said:


> I didn't think you were talking about a TT to start with.  To be fair, that's an impressive feat and just a shame it wasn't videoed as evidence!
> 
> There seems to be a fundamental lack of respect for something that's (a) really rather expensive and (b) something you care about.
> 
> I think you need "a conversation".


so we had the "conversation".... it did not go well. [smiley=argue.gif] . someone landed up in tears, and it wasnt me.


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds harsh - but tell him to push off so you can find some-one nicer...

My hubbie respects my stuff - I respect his.


----------



## TTDiva (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm impressed by anyone that can fit 4 adults in a TT  . I've had to sit in the back on a trip to London when the OH offered to drop someone off. Never again.... I had to sit sideways with my legs across the back seat and in a half lying, half sitting position for an hour and a half!! I'm not exactly the tallest person in the world either!

They say if you own a TT it mean that you won't have kids. I say they'll be alright until they're 8 then they can buy their own car. 

And on the matter of ownership, it may be OH's name on the log book but the keys are in MY hands.... :wink: . Posession is nine tenths of the law...


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

TTDiva said:


> I'm impressed by anyone that can fit 4 adults in a TT  . I've had to sit in the back on a trip to London when the OH offered to drop someone off. Never again.... I had to sit sideways with my legs across the back seat and in a half lying, half sitting position for an hour and a half!! I'm not exactly the tallest person in the world either!
> 
> They say if you own a TT it mean that you won't have kids. I say they'll be alright until they're 8 then they can buy their own car.
> 
> And on the matter of ownership, it may be OH's name on the log book but the keys are in MY hands.... :wink: . Posession is nine tenths of the law...


possession is not 9 tenths of the law in my case, i fucken own the whole car! i pay for it, insurance, even all the petrol (that he drives out, oh apparently only sometimes)... i pump the tyres, check the oil, replace the windscreen wash, clean the car for hours and hours on the weekend....

oh wait sorry, saying i pay for the whole thing is offensive. [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TurboTTS said:


> so we had the "conversation".... it did not go well. [smiley=argue.gif] . someone landed up in tears, and it wasnt me.


So now he knows how you feel when he trashes your car!!


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

phodge said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > so we had the "conversation".... it did not go well. [smiley=argue.gif] . someone landed up in tears, and it wasnt me.
> ...


uhm, yes... that was one of his points he made :? and now i feel shite!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Does he feel shite when he trashes your car...?? No, otherwise he wouldn't do it again and again!!

He needs to learn some respect, and that's all you were asking for. And his response was to turn on the waterworks and make you feel bad.

Methinks it's time he grew up. :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry, it's sounds like I'm being really preachy when really I don't know either of you.

Hope it doesn't come across as that. I'm just giving you my opinion - please ignore it if you'd rather! :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

phodge said:


> Does he feel shite when he trashes your car...?? No, otherwise he wouldn't do it again and again!!
> 
> He needs to learn some respect, and that's all you were asking for. And his response was to turn on the waterworks and make you feel bad.
> 
> Methinks it's time he grew up. :?


that was one of my sentences today :? .....and i wish he would.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

phodge said:


> Sorry, it's sounds like I'm being really preachy when really I don't know either of you.
> 
> Hope it doesn't come across as that. I'm just giving you my opinion - please ignore it if you'd rather! :lol:


no, no, no... please preach! :lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > TurboTTS said:
> ...


Mate that's the wrong way round. He is the only one that should feel shite, you should feel better that you've expressed how you feel. 
Are there other things that cause friction in the relationship?


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Smeds said:


> Mate that's the wrong way round. He is the only one that should feel shite, you should feel better that you've expressed how you feel.
> Are there other things that cause friction in the relationship?


i know its the wrong way around, its his "special" talent, making me feel shite.

would you like a list of things that cause friction in the relationship? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Open the door get in the car and drive far far away.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

thats what im planning on doing.

looking at some places, but i dont like anything...


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

[/quote]would you like a list of things that cause friction in the relationship? :?[/quote]

Probably not, wanna hear about my list?


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

would you like a list of things that cause friction in the relationship? :?[/quote]

Probably not, wanna hear about my list?[/quote]

yes please, im so bored dealing with my list.. to hear someone else's, i think it would help :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You're on rocky ground if you cannot have conversations, even about apparently trivial things without fall-out. Not being savvy to the details of your conversation, nor your relationship, I don't think anybody could pass judgment.

But your request for some respect towards your property isn't an unreasonable request, and you shouldn't feel guilty for brining it up. Shame on him for making you feel guilty as it only serves to discourage future communication. Hopefully your requests will sink in and he'll see your view.


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

Nobody but NOBODY ever has disrespected my cars nobody drives them,even my partners 11yr old son gets in an out with great care they know i have worked hard to get what i have an wo'nt allow any disrespect :wink:


----------



## boyfie15 (Mar 23, 2009)

Dash said:


> You're on rocky ground if you cannot have conversations, even about apparently trivial things without fall-out. Not being savvy to the details of your conversation, nor your relationship, I don't think anybody could pass judgment.
> 
> But your request for some respect towards your property isn't an unreasonable request, and you shouldn't feel guilty for brining it up. Shame on him for making you feel guilty as it only serves to discourage future communication. Hopefully your requests will sink in and he'll see your view.


This. Don't know how long you guys have been together or all the in's and out's of your relationship but surely you deserve better than the way you are being treated.


----------

